# Corydora that couldn't sink



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 9, 2008)

On Saturday I bought a pair of Corydora paleatus (Peppered cory). By the next day, the one would only stay at the top. It would just float there. It could swim down if it wanted to, but when it wasn't swimming it would float back up to the surface. It died yesterday. The other one is doing fine. I've never seen a cory do this before. Do corydoras have a swim bladder?


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

You got me on that one. I will tell you that I have a Calico Butterfly goldfish that floats almost all the time as he has a chronic swim bladder problem. I have had him about 6 months and he always eats and seems healthy, but he always ends up floating to the top. I have tried repeatedly feeding him shelled peas and this will help him for a day or so and then he floats again. Later I found out from an experienced goldfish owner that the man-made goldfish tend to have problems like this as their genes have manipulated for beauty rather than health. Anyway, he seems happy so that's all that matters I suppose. As far as your Cory, I though they didn't have a swim bladder.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

lohachata said:


> swim bladder disease is what most likely happened to your cory..
> goldfish often have a problem with floating when fed floating foods..they tend to take in air that makes this happen..get some sinking goldfish food.


Any particular kind you would choose? I particularly like Omega One as it doesn't cloud the water as TetraFin tends to do.


----------



## Good Wolf (Mar 5, 2008)

lohachata said:


> swim bladder disease is what most likely happened to your cory..


Is that contagious? I had one cory with those symptoms and then the entire shoal died off within a week.


----------



## Ghost Knife (Mar 12, 2008)

That's the strange part. Everything else in my goldfish tank has been perfectly healthy with no problems at all. I read online that the Calico Butterflies tend to have chronic problems such as this, but it sure doesn't slow the appetite of mine down.


----------



## mikeingeorgia (Jul 9, 2008)

Update-the other cory is doing fine after two weeks. I bought them both at the same time so it wasn't contagious anyway.


----------

